# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Ofertas de Trabajo  Buscamos Gerente Agrícola para fundo de cítricos - Ing. Agrónomo

## INTRATEGO

*GERENTE AGRÍCOLA* 
Por encargo de nuestro cliente, una empresa peruana dedicada a la producción agrícola de frutales,  nos encontramos en la búsqueda de un Ing. Agrónomo para el puesto de Gerente Agrícola.  *Misión:* 
Gestionar el fundo agrícola asegurando su viabilidad, rentabilidad y continuidad.  *Conocimientos y experiencia:* Ingeniero Agrónomo o Agroindustrial con estudios de postgrado en Administración o Dirección de empresas.Trayectoria mínima de 3 años como Gerente Agrícola o similar en explotaciones agrícolas, en empresas agroexportadoras.   Experiencia en cultivo de cítricos y/o árboles frutales de hoja perenne (indispensable)·          Experiencia mínima de 10 años en producción agrícola en campo con personal  a cargo. ·          Deseable con experiencia en empresas con certificación de buenas prácticas agrícolas (Global GAP). ·          MS Office a nivel  intermedio. Las personas interesadas enviar curriculum al siguiente correo electrónico especificando sus teléfonos de contacto y con asunto "Gerente Agrícola": *reclutamiento@intratego.com* Temas similares: FUNDO AGRÍCOLA - TURÍSTICO - CASMA - 166 Ha Buscamos un Gerente para organización de productor en Puno Vendo fundo agricola en pisco Se alquila fundo agricola en pisco. Alquiler de fundo agricola en pisco.

----------

